# Plants for Firemouths



## Hardgraf (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello. I have kept coldwater aquariums in the past but never tropical plants or fish. I am planning a semi planted Firemouth Cichlid tank and was wondering what plants i could introduce? Would Amazon Sword be compatible? Will the fish eat palnts & uproot them? Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Some of the more foolproof plants for Cichlids include things that aren't actually rooted in the substrate. I've had good luck with things like Anubias, Java fern, Hornwort and some of those types.

I'm not entirely sure since I've never tried them, but I think that most Swords wouldn't fare well in a Cichlid tank.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I have done Thorichthys spp. (firemouths and whatnot) in fully planted aquaria with no issues. They don't dig or uproot plants, but they will sift through open patches of gravel/sand.

Thorichthys is one of the most sadly overlooked smaller cichlids IMHO.

Do a google image search for Thorichthys aureus.


----------

